# Heart Attack and Water



## Ken N Tx (Dec 18, 2014)

How  many folks do you know who say they don't want to drink anything before  going to bed because they'll have to get up during the night!!

  Heart Attack and Water -  I  never knew all of this  ! Interesting.......     
Something  else I didn't know ... I asked my Doctor why people need to urinate so  much at night time.  Answer from my Cardiac Doctor -
Gravity holds  water in the lower part of your body when you are upright (legs swell).  When you lie down and the lower body (legs and etc) seeks level with the  kidneys,  it is then that the kidneys remove the water because it is  easier. This then ties in with the last statement!




     I knew you need your minimum water to help flush the toxins out of your body, but this was news to me.
Correct time to drink water... Very Important. From A Cardiac Specialist!

Drinking  water at a certain time maximizes its  effectiveness on  the  body: 2  glasses  of water after waking up -  helps activate  internal organs
1 glass  of water 30  minutes before a  meal - helps  digestion
1 glass  of water before taking a bath - helps  lower blood pressure
1 glass  of water before going to bed -  avoids stroke or heart  attack


I  can also add to this... My Physician told me that water  at bed time  will also help prevent night time leg cramps. Your leg muscles are  seeking hydration when they cramp and wake you up with a Charlie Horse.




     Subject: FW: FW: Mayo clinic aspirin Good information.

Subject: Mayo Clinic on Aspirin - PASS IT ON

Mayo  Clinic Aspirin Dr. Virend Somers, is a Cardiologist from the Mayo  Clinic,  who is lead author of the report in the July 29,  2008 issue of  the Journal of the American College of  Cardiology.

Most heart  attacks occur in the day, generally between 6 A.M. and noon. Having one  during the night, when the heart should be most at rest, means  that  something unusual happened. Somers and his colleagues have been working  for a decade to show that sleep apnea is to blame.

1. If you take an aspirin or a baby aspirin once a day, take it at night.
The reason: Aspirin has a 24-hour "half-life"; therefore, if most heart attacks happen in the wee hours of the morning, the  Aspirin would be strongest in your system.

2. FYI, Aspirin lasts a really long time in your medicine chest for years, (when it gets old, it smells like vinegar).

Please read on.
Something that we can do to help ourselves - nice to know.
Bayer is making crystal aspirin to dissolve instantly on the tongue.
They work much faster than the tablets.

Why keep Aspirin by your bedside? It's about Heart Attacks -

There  are other symptoms of a heart attack, besides the  pain on the left  arm. One must also be aware of an  intense pain on the chin, as well as  nausea and lots of  sweating;  however, these symptoms may also occur  less  frequently.

Note: There may be NO pain in the chest during a heart attack.

The majority of people (about 60%) who had a heart attack during their sleep did not wake up.
However, if it occurs, the chest pain may wake you up from your deep sleep.

If that  happens, immediately dissolve two aspirins in your mouth  and swallow them with a bit of water.

Afterwards:  - Call 911. - Phone a neighbor or a family member who lives very close by.
-  Say "heart attack!"  - Say that you have taken 2 Aspirins.  - Take a  seat on a chair or sofa near the front door, and wait for their arrival  and  ...DO NOT LIE DOWN!


----------



## Debby (Dec 19, 2014)

Interesting points about there being optimum times for drinking water.  I guess if you had any blood pressure issues, the bed time one would be pretty relevant.  I usually use 9:30 as the cut off time for having a drink of water or herbal tea and then my first drink of the morning is usually a cup of what my uncle calls 'silver tea' or hot water.  That way the 8 hours of not drinking and becoming minimally dehydrated is addressed right away.

I also read in a few places that lack of sleep is also considered to have an impact on longevity, so I can only hope that my 9:30 cut off will address both issues, i.e. getting fluids in the evening and still being able to sleep through the night (hopefully) without having to get up.


----------



## Josiah (Dec 19, 2014)

Yes, I've frequently encountered statements/warnings suggesting a correlation between life expectancy and sleep quality. Being a poor sleeper myself I've tried countless sleep hygiene recommendations with some modest success. My latest experiment involves adjusting my circadian rhythm by sitting in front of a light box first thing in the morning for 30 minutes. This also is supposed to brightens your mood. That remains to be seen.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 20, 2014)

Josiah09 said:


> Yes, I've frequently encountered statements/warnings suggesting a correlation between life expectancy and sleep quality. Being a poor sleeper myself I've tried countless sleep hygiene recommendations with some modest success. My latest experiment involves adjusting my circadian rhythm by sitting in front of a light box first thing in the morning for 30 minutes. This also is supposed to brightens your mood. That remains to be seen.



The best advise I ever received was "*Do not take a sleeping pill and laxative together*"!!!


----------



## Blaze Duskdreamer (Dec 23, 2014)

Interesting and good because I have been drinking water before bed.  I'm thirsty evenings.  I tend to be an all-day sipper but I usually cut off eating after dinner (lately) and sip either water or tea.  Yes, I get up at night but apparently that's a good thing.  On the other hand, however, isn't dying in our sleep what most of us hope for?  I know I do.  My luck, I would wake up.

I knew about the 6am and noon thing.  I breathe a sigh of relief at noon every day because I'm high risk for heart attack and stroke.

I've been taking my low-dose aspirin in the morning.  Seems I need to change that!


----------



## Knightofalbion (Dec 24, 2014)

Excellent post.


----------



## jujube (Jan 3, 2015)

The urologist told me to drink two glasses of water before bed to keep my kidney stones moving while they are still small.  I drink *some* water, but can't see drinking two glasses.  I'd be up twice before the dawn.   Remember the old joke: "Rusty Bedsprings", a best-seller by I.P. Nitely.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 3, 2015)

jujube said:


> The urologist told me to drink two glasses of water before bed to keep my kidney stones moving while they are still small.  I drink *some* water, but can't see drinking two glasses.  I'd be up twice before the dawn.   Remember the old joke: "Rusty Bedsprings", a best-seller by I.P. Nitely.


Oops..delete


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 7, 2015)

Just found this amazing Quote:

*"If  somebody has a bad heart, they can plug this jack in at night as they  go to bed and it will monitor their heart throughout the night. And the  next morning, when they wake up dead, there'll be a record."

      -- Mark S. Fowler, FCC Chairman*


----------

